# Autumn pasture



## Darfion (Mar 27, 2005)

​


----------



## Picksure (Mar 30, 2005)

I really like this painting, wish I could see it a tad larger.

Darren, I took a quick look at your gallery and I must say you do some wonderful work. I will go back and spend some more time there soon.

 :hail: 


.


----------



## Niki (Mar 30, 2005)

Ohh, beautiful colors. I think this is my fav from all of yours.


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 30, 2005)

woah, matey - thats bloody good! I am well impressed yet again! thanks for sharin' mr. darfion van gogh!


----------



## Darfion (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks you two


----------



## Darfion (Mar 31, 2005)

Picksure said:
			
		

> wish I could see it a tad larger.
> 
> .








Is that any better?


----------



## Aga (Apr 2, 2005)

Oh my...
Darfion, seriously, it's just GREAT! Beautiful colors...


----------



## sakura (Apr 13, 2005)

Darfion

it's great...
it's cool...

thanks for posting this great painting
nice colors


----------



## David A Sercel (Apr 13, 2005)

Very nice! Great colors.


----------

